# [KVM] Librairies Bluetooth (résolu)

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Bonjour à tous,

Suite à un long séjour chez Debian, je reviens à mon premier amour : Gentoo.

Je souhaites utiliser kvm pour la virtualisation mais il s'avère que j'ai des problèmes de dépendances.

En effet lorsque je lance kvm, une librairie bluetooth est requise

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mamachine/ # kvm -hda /ntfs_sda7/kvm/debian.img -cdrom /ntfs_sda7/Softs/debian-500-amd64-netinst.iso -boot d -m 512
> 
> kvm: error while loading shared libraries: libbluetooth.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

j'installe donc les ebuilds suivants net-wireless/bluez-libs net-wireless/bluez-utils net-wireless/bluez et les versions sont différentes ce qui cause le message d'erreur suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2  USE="alsa consolekit cups gstreamer usb -debug -doc -old-daemons -test-programs"
> 
> [blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez ("net-wireless/bluez" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36, net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36)
> ...

 

Ci-dessous les versions disponibles :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mamahine / # eix bluez
> 
> [I] net-wireless/bluez-libs
> ...

 

Pouvez-vous m'aider à résoudre ce problème s'il vous plaît ?

MerciLast edited by KageBunshinNoGentoo on Mon Sep 21, 2009 3:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Infos supplémentaires :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mamachine # uname -a
> 
> Linux mamachine 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 #5 SMP Sun Sep 20 00:15:14 CEST 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mamachine / # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 x86_64)
> ...

 

----------

## Leander256

Salut,

c'est très simple:

Tu veux utiliser Bluez 3, tu masques le paquet bluez tout court

Tu veux utiliser Bluez 4, tu désinstalles les paquets bluez-libs et bluez-utils

La version 4 est bien sûr plus récente mais la dernière fois que je l'ai essayée certains logiciels semblaient être incapables de l'exploiter correctement. Du coup je ne peux pas te conseiller l'une ou l'autre, il faudra que tu testes.

----------

## ghoti

+1, mais avec la nuance que d'après les dépendances de kvm, si tu as positionné le useflag bluetooth, c'est le package net-wireless/bluez qui est réclamé.

Conclusion : désinstalle les autres ! ...  :Wink: 

Edit: TypoLast edited by ghoti on Mon Sep 21, 2009 3:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Excellent !

Résolution rapide, c'était effectivement simple  :Smile: 

Désinstallation de  bluez-libs et bluez-utils puis installation de bluez.

```
emerge -C net-wireless/bluez-utils net-wireless/bluez-libs
```

```
emerge bluez
```

Merci Leander256 et ghoti !

----------

